# Never smoked before



## ctdub (Aug 9, 2008)

I purchased a 3-level Frontier smoker today.  Completely spontaneous purchase.  I've never somked meat before, cigars... but not meat.  I have a lot of questions.

1.  Where do I shop for meat?  Anyone here from Dallas can help me?
2.  What should be on my initial shopping list? Charccoal, wood, tin foil, bbq rub, sauce?
3.  Is there some kind of dummies guide to smoking meat?  I'm afraid I'm going to ruin my first run through.
4. What other advice do you have for me?


----------



## bbqgoddess (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome!
Great purchase! 
Take Jeffs e-course on smoking, and sign uo for his newletter, and get his rub!
First you need 1 a good instant read (meat) thermometer and 2 a good digital remote thermometer (smoker temp)
All the info you need is in here, just start poking around. Keep asking questions there are a ton of brain cells in here to help!
Happy Smokes!


----------



## pineywoods (Aug 9, 2008)

CT welcome to SMF you've found the right place for answers. You will find lots of info here and some pretty darn good recipes. Sign up for Jeff's 5 day Ecourse too its great and its free. One of the biggest things to remember while smoking is its internal temperature and not time that tells you when its done. Don't trust the temp gauge on the smoker.
Needs
Digital Thermometer or two one for smoker temps and one for meat temps or one that has two probes and will read both.
Welding Gloves or something similar for handling hot stuff
Lump charcoal
Wood chunks for smoke
Aluminum Foil for wrapping meat
Stuff for making rubs or just buy some to start with
Your favorite BBQ Sauce for starting out
A spray can of Pam for seasoning the smoker
Meats
You can get meats many places from Sam's Club to a Butcher shop and many places in between.
Info
You don't really need a book you can get all the info you need here. Never be afraid to ask a question. The only dumb question is the one you didn't ask
What do you want to smoke first?


----------



## mossymo (Aug 9, 2008)

ctdub
Glad you joined us, welcome ot SMF !!!

With your questions it brings to mind other info you may find of value -

- Season your smoker by giving it a pre-run; wiping down the inside, then spraying the inside down with PAM and then smoking your wood of choice a few more hrs.

- Pork butt, ABT's, Dutch's Wicked Beans, etc. are all great choices for first smoke runs in my opinion, I will be looking forward to hearing how things turn out for you.....


----------



## ronp (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, and what they said.


----------



## waysideranch (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome CTDUB.  Get a pork butt for your first run.  They a little easier and forgiving.  Once your happy with that go for the next meat.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 9, 2008)

Wayside said it best you might also try a fatty and some ABT's they are fun foods and hard to screw up Oh yeah Welcome to SMF you found the right place to learn, lots of good folk here that love to help out.


----------



## ctdub (Aug 9, 2008)

Thanks for the tips. My smoker should arrive this week and I'll be ready to break it in. I'll be back!!

Thanks,
Ctdub


----------



## douglaslizard (Aug 9, 2008)

the best thing i can tell you is practice practice practice.if you dont get the desired results you want first time then tweak it a bit and try again next time.on edit: you might to get a weber chimney too


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome to the SMF family. I agree with everyone that has already posted. Remember, Thin blue smoke is what you want see coming out of the smoker.
We are all here to help and you will be smokin like a pro in no time.


----------



## aussiemick (Aug 9, 2008)

Welcome aboard and great to have you here mate. Also stop by the chat and say hi. Usually afew of us in there nightly


----------



## white cloud (Aug 9, 2008)

What BBQG said, and ya better pick them cells while they last LOL. Welcome and have fun.


----------



## okie joe (Aug 10, 2008)

Welcome, to SMF,  seek and ye will find..we all started some where. glad to have ya


----------

